# LOS ANGELES Special $75 a day Rent a bay or a lift at DIY Work Shop



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

Your Dream Garage Do It Yourself Auto Shop will have a cyber Monday special at Baldwin Park on 12/1 and 12/2/13

a full day stall rental will be $75 and a full day lift rental will be $150
Cyber Monday Special Lift Rate: $50 for 3 hours, $80 for 6 hours, $150 for 12 hours.
Cyber Monday Special Stall Rate: $30 for 3 hours! $50 for 6 hours!! $75 for 12 hours.
Rent a bay with all the necessary tools included , air power tools, alldata, gloves, WD40, coverall...

you have to make an appointment with the coupon code before 11/30 to get the deal
discount code: CYMON13
You can make your appointment here: Appointment | Your Dream Garage
Any question email: [email protected]


----------

